# E-cigarettes: What we know and what we don’t – Cancer Research UK



## Grand Guru (29/4/21)

https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/arch...-we-know-and-what-we-dont-cancer-research-uk/

*Highlights*:
1. In fact, research shows that vaping is far less harmful than smoking
The best evidence available in humans shows e-cigarettes are far less harmful than smoking. For example, one study found significantly lower levels of exposure to harmful chemicals in people who switch from smoking to vaping compared with those who continued to smoke.

2. We now have evidence that e-cigarettes combined with the behavioural support from stop smoking services are also effective in helping people to stop smoking

3. And the good news is that smoking rates and the perceptions around the acceptability of smoking have declined in young people, even since the introduction of e-cigarettes. So, it doesn’t seem like e-cigarettes have interfered with the promising drop in levels of smoking in young people.

4. Large, long-term studies examining topics such as harms, youth use, use patterns over time, use of flavours and effectiveness in smoking cessation are needed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------

